
Humans Are Bad at Estimating Area: Avoid Pie Charts, Circles and 3D - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/Article/3173280/Humans-are-bad-at-Estimating-Area-Avoid-Pie-Charts-Circles-and-3D
======
jerzyt
The bubble chart is possibly the worst visualizations, in close competition
with the abominable word cloud. Yes, they are visually attractive, but so much
more difficult to interpret than a trivial Pareto/bar chart.

